# Hey Justin Tackett



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

did you ever run Yella in SRS or FT. I was watching the SRS and they talked about Yella running in started as 3 mo old and seasoned as a 5 month old and passing the big grand as only a 15 mo old.I know she is a great dog and you are expecting some awesome pups anyday but wondered if you ever ran any FT.Anyone who hasnt seen her run should.I got to see her run a couple of years ago here in texas and she was great.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

In this months DU magazine..........it's say's that Tackett is a "veteran field trial campainger".

I guess that means he's been running trials for a long time. 8)

Wondering if DU knows the difference between a FT and a HT regards,

Gut


----------



## shootem (Apr 25, 2003)

Yella is QAA!!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

hell yea he has, saw her run an am and did very well. i know she made it threw the first series and by the way i lost 2 of my 4 fcs in that first. by the way he is a very good handler i might add. 8)


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

shootem said:


> Yella is QAA!!


That is correct. MH as well.

As far as SRS, Yella has run test dog many times. I'm not sure others would appreciate her running since Justin IS SRS. I can only imagine the whining if she happend to win one.


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

JT, is buisy attending to the new family of pups now, so im sure hell be here later on to answer any questions.


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

If memory serves me correct I think Yella was the test dog at the first SRS. If I am wrong someone please me correct me.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

QAA,thats great.I knew she was a pretty good girl.I bet those pups found homes fast.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Justin, I assume they are talking about yella having pups. Who was the lucky daddy?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> In this months DU magazine..........it's say's that Tackett is a "veteran field trial campainger".
> 
> I guess that means he's been running trials for a long time. 8)
> 
> ...


Gut, please tell us all that you are indeed showing up at Hot Springs.

It's time for rubber to meet road.... :wink:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > In this months DU magazine..........it's say's that Tackett is a "veteran field trial campainger".
> ...


I'm guessing.............

rubber to meet the road = let's get it on?

help me out here.


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

"Why Ike, Whatever do you mean?"


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Go ken and run it and bring home the first for 3 events in a row won by a FT dog.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> Go ken and run it and bring home the first for 3 events in a row won by a FT dog.


I'm entered and plan on going.............

But do you really think Tackett would let the judges score Dozer with the winning score.

:roll: 

Ain't no chance.

I'm going cause I talked a bunch of chiat. Other than that, I'm real leary (sp?) of this whole deal.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Ken Guthrie said:


> fowl hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Go ken and run it and bring home the first for 3 events in a row won by a FT dog.
> ...


Have you been practicing?

And are they still using the giant geese? Or just the regular size birds?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> fowl hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Go ken and run it and bring home the first for 3 events in a row won by a FT dog.
> ...


Oh here is comes. Somebody get out the violin...

/Paul


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

You are 100% correct! Tackett is the "cheatenest sob" I know and you really don't have a chance. If I was you there is no way I would go!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

> Have you been practicing?
> 
> And are they still using the giant geese? Or just the regular size birds?


Trained last week with Judy. Next day Dozer was on three wheels. Called Ed but he was on his way to Alabama. Went to the clinic anyhow and with a few Duramax, looks fine as of now.

Don't really know how to practice for this thing other than the normal training we do.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Oh here is comes. Somebody get out the violin...
> 
> /Paul


Are you entered?

I rest my case regards,

Gut


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Wildfowl Adventures said:


> You are 100% correct! Tackett is the "cheatenest sob" I know and you really don't have a chance. If I was you there is no way I would go!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh here is comes. Somebody get out the violin...
> ...


Hey I didn't get sponsors to fly me across the country because I opened my big mouth and stuck my foot in it...go...run...and if you do well be proud. If you suck, then bake your crow in a nice wine sauce and chow down...

/Paul


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Ken Guthrie said:


> > Have you been practicing?
> >
> > And are they still using the giant geese? Or just the regular size birds?
> 
> ...


I guess just playing with rubber ducks... What about shooting on the line? But he hunts enough for that, I guess.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Ken Guthrie said:


> > Have you been practicing?
> >
> > And are they still using the giant geese? Or just the regular size birds?
> 
> ...


I guess just playing with rubber ducks... What about shooting on the line? But he hunts enough for that, I guess.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Gun_Dog2002 said:
> ...


Sponsors? Flight across the country?

Don't know where you get your info. but maybe that crack your smokin' is making you a little sauced.

You ain't got no dog in the fight but still barking. Where is a the bark collar when you need one regards,

Gut


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> I guess just playing with rubber ducks... What about shooting on the line? But he hunts enough for that, I guess.


The rubber ducks don't seem to be a problem. I've left them out like I do the box of bumpers..........

He goes to them each day, picks on up in hopes of a retrieve.

Got some excersise at the lake tonight with em'.

Shooting from the line? Did that probably around 1000 times this past winter. :wink: 

I'm gonna keep training as normal. Because really, I could plan for one trick and get something totally different.

I just need to trust ole' Dozer.

Hell, I ain't even got a room in Hot Springs yet. My wife called the one listed and they were sold out. Better get one soon I guess.


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

You can stay with me...


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Wildfowl Adventures said:


> You can stay with me...


What a nice gesture.........

Where are you in relation to the grounds?


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

close to the bar...


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Wildfowl Adventures said:


> close to the bar...


No futher questions...............I'm in. :lol:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Guthrie said:
> ...


Tell ya what. When the SRS comes back to Oregon, I'll put you up, run any mutt I own at the time, get you top notch grounds and share my middle shelf Whiskey with ya. You drive the 2000 miles to get here. I may go down in flames, but I won't be accusing Tacket or the event of dishonesty in judging...

/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Tell ya what. When the SRS comes back to Oregon, I'll put you up, run any mutt I own at the time, get you top notch grounds and share my middle shelf Whiskey with ya. You drive the 2000 miles to get here. I may go down in flames, but I won't be accusing Tacket or the event of dishonesty in judging...
> 
> /Paul


Wow.........accusing someone of dishonesty.............

Just what are you smokin'? Really, I might want to try some.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Oh, and your offer..............

That's how the Hot Springs entry all started, except it was for the NC event, only couldn't make that one............

Everyone made promises but when I stepped from the on deck circle towards the plate.............they called for the "lefty".

Either way, I cut the check with my money. 

Since your so good at bringing up old threads, why don't you bring that one back to the top to refresh your facts.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Huh..........you must be looking for a picture to post with your thread or reading some old threads trying to get your facts straight.

Either way, I'm going to bed now. I just hope I can stop worrying about all you say. :wink: :roll: :roll: 

Night Night fundogpaul................ :lol: 

Where's that fiddle?

If you gonna play in Texas, you gotta have a fiddle in the band regards,

Gut


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Wow.........accusing someone of dishonesty.............
> 
> Just what are you smokin'? Really, I might want to try some.



What is this? No Class

/Paul



Ken Guthrie said:


> I'm entered and plan on going.............
> 
> But do you really think Tackett would let the judges score Dozer with the winning score.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Oh, and your offer..............
> 
> That's how the Hot Springs entry all started, except it was for the NC event, only couldn't make that one............
> 
> ...


What I remember is you thanking the sponsors for their generosity then asking me to stop bringin up the fact you pissed and moaned and BS's your way into the whole mess. If you recall, I did stop posting out of respect for an apparent honest attempt to show gratitude. 

Well, the time is coming, you don't any way out of it now. I might even buy a bottle of old crow for ya, might be easier for you to swallow....

/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and your offer..............
> ...


Please help me understand why there would be any reason to "eat crow".

Oh, and as long as your attempting to do anything out of respect, why don't you respectfully lose your tired act.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.........accusing someone of dishonesty.............
> ...


You can choose to judge the intent any way you wish as you have obviously done.

But usually when I comment with opinions on a situation usually I try to include factual information along with some common knowledge about the parties involved.

I guess you would rather "BS" your way through it.

Either way, the fact still remains...............

You have no dog in the fight........just one of those posters that continues with no validity.
:wink:


----------

